# Carry 1 spare inner tube or 2?



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I currently carry 2 tubes with 3 cartridges. I've yet to flat (yes, it's inevitable). I'm wondering how important it is to carry 2 inner tubes. I've noticed that most of the riders in my area carry just one tiny saddle bag. I've got a medium sized one, 2 micro sized ones and another small to medium sized bag at the front of my frame, bento box is usually empty except for food, but need it for battery for headlight. Sounds like a lot more. Empty bags are light.

1 micro under my stem (inner tube, lever, cartridge)

1 micro on the rear end of the frame (inner tube, lever, cartridge)

small/medium sized bag w/ 2 inside pockets (very lightweight 5' lock w/ luggage lock, mini-tool)

medium sized saddle bag
(my storage place for keys, wallet, food)

bento box for food/rechargeable battery

Am I carrying too much stuff? Averaging about 30mi. each ride. Wondering if 1 inner tube would be enough. Does it make a difference as far as weight/aerodynamics on recreational rides? Or am I better off carrying an extra tube? I'm kind of a boy scout so I'm rarely left unprepared. Am I overdoing it? 

I could just put both tubes into my saddle bag (levers, cartridges, tool) like I used to, but then, I don't have room for wallet & keys. I kinda like having a little trunk. Advice?


----------



## ari (Jan 25, 2005)

If it doesn't bother you to carry all that gear, 2 tubes are obviously better than 1. Personally, I carry 1 tube and a patch kit, just in case I get an additional flat (hasn't happened yet ... knock on wood). I also carry my personal effects (wallet, keys, cell phone) in my jersey pockets, so my seat pack only contains repair tools.

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I carry two tubes and a patch kit. I don't want to be stranded.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I carry 2 spare tubes, a patch kit, 2 CO2 cartridges w/ inflator, and my Barbieri mini pump on long solo rides out in the mountains.
On group rides: a spare tube, a patch kit, and a CO2. Sometimes I even forget to bring anything on group rides. The older people tend to bring their whole garage anyway.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Old Folks*



stihl said:


> ...The older people tend to bring their whole garage anyway.


Hey, at least we are old enough to own a garage! On top of that we own so much crap that it won't all fit in the garage that is why we bring it with us.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Hey, at least we are old enough to own a garage! On top of that we own so much crap that it won't all fit in the garage that is why we bring it with us.


I didn't mean to offend the "senior citizens"..
I'm kidding. You can probably drop my sorry a**..


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

No offense taken. BTW I had a flat yesterday on my ATB bike. The tube had that slime in it, so I prolly could have just pumped it back up, but since I was at Mama's I flipped the bike over and changed the tube in her driveway. Couldn't get that slime tube to roll up into a size I wanted to carry so I left it behind and winged it home with just my cold patches. No more slime for me. Rode over to Wally's place and got a couple of Bell tubes since I was fresh out of 26 inchers. I've got a three car garage and don't have room for my bikes so I keep a couple in Mama's garage and could have chosen to ride one of them but didn't want to part with the ATB because I'm lovin it. Not long ago I tore up the presta valve on my spare and had no choice but to patch. Two tubes is not a bad idea but I still roll with one. I go for the minimilist look sort of like dressing up for the first day on a new job, but if I see others bringing their garage then next time I'll bring mine.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Old Tubes*



stihl said:


> I didn't mean to offend the "senior citizens"..
> I'm kidding. You can probably drop my sorry a**..


No offense taken, just a poor attempt at humor. Just remember that we senior citizens carry spare tubes that were made before you were born. So when some young pup ask for a tube we give him one of the old ones that will have a slow leak over the remainder of the ride. When the time for the town line sprint comes we will drop your skinny butt as you realize a tire with 50 pounds of air has poor rolling resistance.

For the original poster - Yes you carry way too much crap for a 30 mile ride. I would pare down your list to 1 tube, 1 patch kit, 1 minipump, 2 tire levers, an allen key, 1 key (house or car - not the whole keyring), drivers license and insurance card (not the whole wallet - better yet an ID necklace with emergency contacts.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's a choice. I stopped carrying tubes years ago. For me, flats are rare enough and I'm relaxed enough that taking the extra time to patch in the field isn't a big deal. Granted, I don't tend to ride in bad weather (rain makes gluing spotty) and I am risking gashes rather than punctures. So far, my luck has held. 

My riding gear is a patch kit, CO2/pump kit with 2 cartridges, multitool. Keys if needed, ID, cash and (cell if I choose it, usually don't) can all fit in a thin/medium seatpack - the long rather than the wide variety. Anything else is in jersey pockets or stays home.

Ride hydration permitting, I sometimes jam this stuff in a widemouth water bottle and carry it in the spare cage.


----------



## lord_nougat (Jan 18, 2006)

*Funny you should ask*

I've always carried one tube, a patch kit, a pump, and all that other stuff one might need... or so I thought.
I intend on carrieng 2 tubes with me from now on (though I'll probably get sick of that before too long), because I slammed into a really harsh gap in the road at speed yesterday, giving myself the double snakebite - 2 flats. 2 flats with one spare tube = catching a bus. I _might_ have been able to patch one of the tubes, but at rush hour I'd rather have just been able to swap out the tubes. Surely, a better way to deal with such things would be to REALLY make sure my tire pressure is always just so (I think they were around 95psi) and go slower when there's a chance of really horrific gaps in the road... but then there's ALWAYS a risk of that in this town, and I can't go slow no matter how hard I try!


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

I carry one inner tube, a patch kit, and (gasp!) a pump. I have never been in such a hurry that I couldn't afford a few extra minutes to pump up a tire. And I get an infinite number of pumps, with no landfill issues.
For unsupported solo centuries on nasty roads, I might actually take an extra tube, plus an extra folding tire, and make sure the patch kit is full. But for anything on "normal" roads or under 50 miles, or in a group, one tube and a patch kit is all I take. The patch kit does contain a $1 bill for botting a torn sidewall in a pinch.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Ride hydration permitting, I sometimes jam this stuff in a widemouth water bottle and carry it in the spare cage.


yeppo, thats what i do. its good, i can fit my whole keyring, mobile phone, some money, and gum in there, and use a big bottle in the other cage for drinking. Usually more than enuff for anything less than a century. There is usually a tap or two on the way anyhow.

Then use a saddle bag for tubes and levers, and use a frame mounted alloy pump. You're covered! u can usually fit 2 tubes into a saddle bag when u put the other stuff into an empty bottle. The thing with CO2 is, what happens when it runs out? SOL? pretty sure my BBB pump w/ guage is weight competitive with most of the bigger CO2 pumps as well.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*i must be carrying too much then...*

i always carry:

fanny-pack:
CO2 - 2x(16gms)
superflate
patch kit(s) - an assorted collection of instant and old-style patches,
at least two glue tubes, and sandpaper in a tiny tupperware container
multi-tool
chain tool
pedro's milk levers
toe strap(for securing the front wheel)
kleenex
some loose change
wallet
cell phone

and on the bike:
a micro pump

i used to carry a tube or two, just in case for myself or others,
but have gotten too lazy to replace them.

i prefer a fanny pack to saddle packs for a couple of reasons,
1) if the saddle-pack is big enough to hold anything useful, it rubs on my legs,
2) if it's carrying enough stuff it makes the bike feel
heavier when out of the saddle(like climbing or sprinting),
3) my fanny pack is an expandable type so i can stuff tights,
arm warmers and a windbreaker in there if it warms up and i have to de-clothe.

the last two flats i got happened indoors, once before a ride and
once after; a rough spot on the rim and a slow snake-bite.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I carry 2 tubes and a small pump. Why? I dunno. Makes me feel better.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Kleenex is a must*

With my allergies (I'm a geek), if I didn't carry Kleenex, my jersey & gloves would be green at the end of a 2 hour ride. I'll post a pic of my setup when I (really) get up. Still sleepwalking.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I carry one tube, a patch kit, frame pump, and a big tube of glue (8 cm long) that came with a hardware store patch kit (with those big squares of rubber). I save the small tube of glue that comes with a small patch kit as a backup. The large tube is the one I use to fix flats at home so I tend to know its condition. And that said, I just looked at it and the cap broke off from a hasty bag pack and glue dried around the end. Still good glue in it however.

One time I went to fix a flat with the small tube of glue and squeezed the tube. Fssssh. Nothing but air came out. The cap didn't seal and the glue dried up. I think I happened to be at home at the time fortunately instead of 10 miles into the woods on some mtb ride. That's why I don't rely on the small tubes for multiple uses.

Energy bar wrappers make a good tire boot. I also carry a small first aid kit with a copy of my drivers license and insurance card in it. It's in a water/sweat proof zip lock pouch. I also keep some money and coins for payphones in it.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

"oh where do i pack my keys and wallet? oh it`s such a dilemma i cant sleep at night."
Try your jersey pockets.
Besides what are you doing carrying food on a 30 mi ride. wether is 30 minutes or 30 miles.
With all the unecessary stuff you carry like the locks and stuff you should be carrying a tent too so you feel boy scout safe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Viva Mexico! said:


> "oh where do i pack my keys and wallet? oh it`s such a dilemma i cant sleep at night."
> Try your jersey pockets.
> Besides what are you doing carrying food on a 30 mi ride. wether is 30 minutes or 30 miles.
> With all the unecessary stuff you carry like the locks and stuff you should be carrying a tent too so you feel boy scout safe.


I wouldn't carry my keys in my jersey or any other pocket. One fall on them will explain why. Put'em in your underseat bag. Wallet and other non-sharp items...fine...but keys - no.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Of course, YMMV*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I wouldn't carry my keys in my jersey or any other pocket. One fall on them will explain why. Put'em in your underseat bag. Wallet and other non-sharp items...fine...but keys - no.


I've carried my keys (typically 3 or 4 keys on a ring) in my jersey pocket for about 35 years and NEVER had a problem. YMMV.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

Neither have i and i ride on mtb and i have had hard crashes


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

lets see what i lug around...

1 extra tube (in an old sock- protects it from dammage)
patch kit (vulcanizing not the stickers)
one tire lever
cash (for side wall repair if needed or the exchange of goods and services)
Wallet with credit card, ID, health insurance infor and emergency contact
Cell Phone
mini alan wrench set
Frame pump
Energy bar or gell (extra from what i'll need) help a bonking buddy and you're his hero

CO2 for race day only. (quite frankly unless you get a wheel change you're SOL)
2 shooters of Jack (ok, not really but if it gets really bad you'll want em)


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

ALL of my bikes have a tube taped underneath the stem.

the good roadbike has a small bag with CO2, tools, and another tube + patch kit.

the other road bike has small bag with tools, tube + patch kit.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> I've carried my keys (typically 3 or 4 keys on a ring) in my jersey pocket for about 35 years and NEVER had a problem. YMMV.


That's ridiculous. It's like saying I've never worn a seatbelt, and I'm still perfectly OK. You could say the same thing about helmets, bar plugs, etc.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

No that`s not ridiculous. Bu this thread is.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Crash damage*



Mr. Versatile said:


> That's ridiculous. It's like saying I've never worn a seatbelt, and I'm still perfectly OK. You could say the same thing about helmets, bar plugs, etc.


I have crashed, and damaged helmets, bikes, and my body, but I have never landed on my keys so as to hurt myself. One time, the keys tore a hole in the jersey pocket during a crash, but still no injury to me from the keys. If that's rediculous, then call me rediculous.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Keys*

I had a friend lose a set of keys on singletrack once so my keys go in the bag on the MTB. On the road, they go in a plastic bag along with my CO2 pump, id, etc. Its too much hassle to organize my bag to jam them in before every ride. Also, if I ever crash hard enough for my keys to do some damage, I'm guessing I'll have other injuries that will make that pain moot.

My bag carries one tube, patch kit, tire levers, extra CO2, and a multi-tool. I always carry a cellphone. If I'm more than 30 miles away from home on a bike, I'm usually with a group.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

seany916 said:


> I currently carry 2 tubes with 3 cartridges. I've yet to flat (yes, it's inevitable). I'm wondering how important it is to carry 2 inner tubes. I've noticed that most of the riders in my area carry just one tiny saddle bag. I've got a medium sized one, 2 micro sized ones and another small to medium sized bag at the front of my frame, bento box is usually empty except for food, but need it for battery for headlight. Sounds like a lot more. Empty bags are light.
> 
> 1 micro under my stem (inner tube, lever, cartridge)
> 
> ...


Didn't you watch GI Jane? 2=1 and 1=None. I've flated both wheels twice and my legs(and feet) are very glad I had 2 tubes. Not to mention, you never know when you might run in to a fellow biker in need.


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*yeah, but...*



crumjack said:


> I had a friend lose a set of keys on singletrack once so my keys go in the bag on the MTB.


but....how many times have you seen someone pedalling along with their seatbag UNZIPPED? This has happened to a few riding partners, as well as a few I've met on the trail. (not that it has happened to me  )

rash


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

rash said:


> but....how many times have you seen someone pedalling along with their seatbag UNZIPPED? This has happened to a few riding partners, as well as a few I've met on the trail. (not that it has happened to me  )
> 
> rash


Yeah, I think this is what happened to him. Not worrying about the bag coming unzipped is one advantage of a rough zipper. 

I'm also not so good on a MTB so I get plenty of opportunities to check the bag.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a couple of these:










It is a "Tube Weenie" from a company called CycoActive. It's basically a thin little nylon pouch which covers a tube, and then the pouch cinches around a wheel hub with a velcro strap. I keep one of these on axle of my commuter (a hybridized MTB), allowing me to dedicate all of the space in my small seat bag to tools. 

I get some funny looks sometimes... "What's that black thing around your hub?" But it's unobtrusive and functional.


----------



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

I carry two tubes most of the time. I read in a magazine once that piece of mind is worth more then the weight you are saving. If you are worried about weight, that extra tube won't be the difference between your best and worst time on a ride. You will have it if you need it and that it what is important. (Besides, I would rather pull a tube out then take the time to patch.) It is time consuming and can be messy.

The only time I carry one is on organized rides. I don't mean weekend groups rides, I am talking about local event rides. They have SAG support often enough that you are generally close enough to people you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Top12 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tubes??*

Cell phone and keys in an empty water bottle.
Gu and cleat guards in the jersey pockets.
What's a wife for if she can't drive 45 miles out of her way to come pick my sorry ass up when I flat?


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a very interesting topic because people have such a range of solutions. Here is what I carry:

Frame pump
Cell phone (in jersey pocket)

In a small seat bag:
2 tubes (dusted with talc and wrapped in plastic wrap)
Patch kit (with $20 stashed inside)
3 inch piece old tire casing (in case I need to boot a tire cut)
2 allen keys
Spoke key
2 tire levers
Health insurance card
1 key (car or house as needed)

Personally, I think that the boot is a must have. When you need it, you really need it.


----------

